# How do I get to the Casselton, ND Shooting Range?



## ajbuster (Nov 5, 2005)

Can anyone give me good directions to the Casselton Shooting Range? I can't find an address or directions online anywhere! Thanks...

AJ


----------



## ajbuster (Nov 5, 2005)

Found it! For any of those looking for it, it is about 3/4 of a mile West of Casselton on Hwy 10, on the South side of the road. You'll cross a small bridge and take a quick left.


----------

